# Technique de massage pour pixels morts



## Pascal Délisle (26 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour,

Je me suis aperçu que mon nouveau PowerBook 12" comportait un pixel mort.  En effet, les seules couleurs qu'il est capable de produire (pixel mort) sont le rouge et le noir.  J'en déduis donc que les transistors affichant le vert et le bleu sont défectueux.

J'ai lu sur ce forum qu'il existait une technique de massage.  J'ai essayé, avec un linge, d'appliquer le bout de mon index et de le centrer sur le pixel mort.  Je faisais alors des petits mouvements de haut en bas et de droite à gauche sans trop décentrer mon index du fameux pixel mort.  J'ai tenté la technique plusieurs fois pendant une trentaine de secondes à chaque fois.  Or, le pixel est toujours mort.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer en détails la technique de massage utilisée pour faire "revivre" des pixels morts?  Voyez-vous, le taux de succès de cette technique serait apparemment élevé.  En outre, le magasin où j'ai acheté mon PowerBook le remplacerait à une seule condition:  qu'il soit couvert par la garantie d'Apple.  Malheureusement, Apple ne couvre pas des écrans ayant seulement un pixel mort.  Bref, la seule solution que j'envisage serait de faire revivre ce pixel.  J'aimerais qu'on me décrivre la technique en détails, comme je l'ai mentionné, notamment aborder les points suivants:

-Quelle pression doit-on exercer sur l'écran?
-Est-il normal de voir des "distorsions" dans la zone périphérique du pixel mort lorsqu'on fait le massage?
-Quelle doit être la grosseur de la surface d'application de pression (grosseur de la partie de l'index qui doit être en contact avec l'écran)?
-Doit-on appliquer la pression directement sur l'écran, derrière la coque en aluminium ou aux deux endroits simultanément?
-L'index doit-il bouger ou rester immobile lors du massage?
-Pendant combien de temps doit-on faire le massage?
-Doit-on masser le pixel lorsque l'ordinateur est éteint ou doit-on le faire lorsqu'il est allumé?
-Y a-t-il des précautions particulières à prendre afin d'éviter d'endommager davantage l'écran?

Merci à l'avance pour vos précieux conseils!


----------



## benR (26 Juillet 2003)

Je pense que ta technique de massage est la bonne (il est normal d'avoir des zones "bizarres" autour du massage): elle s'applique directement sur l'écran.

malheureusement, la technique n'a pas 100% de réussite. essaie de masser un peu plus longtemps, pour voir...


----------



## azerty (26 Juillet 2003)

...et en s'adressant au bar ? 

             (il aurait plus de chances de trouver des spécialistes des massages - avec l'index ou autre -  là-bas, non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


             hum, bon, je faisais que passer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            @+


----------



## samdebecte (8 Septembre 2003)

Masses du coté de la coque en alu si la technique directe est un echec. Effectue un massage circulaire de plus en plus fort. Attention quand mee. J'ai resucité un pixel mort sur mon pb 17 de cette facon. Bon courage


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (28 Juin 2004)

Le massage de pixels morts fonctionne, g résucité le seul pixel mort de mon Alu12" comme ça !

La technique est bonne, il suffit d'être patiente et de le faire régulièrement. G mis environ 6 mois en la faisant régulièrement pour obtenir ce résultat...


----------



## peon.master (29 Juin 2004)

Je confirme également que ça fonctionne.
Seulement, le pixel (rouge) réapparait certaines fois au bout de quelques semaines et il faut re-masser!
Pas besoin d'appuyer fort et quelques secondes suffisent chez moi.
C'est l'écran du titanium. Pas celui d'origine (un jour j'ai été un peu brutal avec   ) je l'ai commandé par ebay et il vient de Singapour.


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2004)

peon.master a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme également que ça fonctionne.



Moi aussi, à plusieurs reprises j'ai pu ressuciter deux pixels "endormis" après une année d'utilisation  et plus récemment, après plus de 3 ans.


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Juillet 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, à plusieurs reprises j'ai pu ressuciter deux pixels "endormis" après une année d'utilisation  et plus récemment, après plus de 3 ans.



Ah ! mais c'est donc un miracle ça !....


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Enfin le mieux ca serait quand meme de n'avoir aucun pixel mort à l'origine :bebe: .. Je prie pour le mien qui arrive bientot..


----------



## duracel (14 Juillet 2004)

Ne pas avoir de pixel mort au début, c'est bien.
 Mais il ne faut pas en voir un apparaitre, or cela peut arriver a tout moment.


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Je stresse là.. :affraid:..


----------



## seblefou (16 Juillet 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mais il ne faut pas en voir un apparaitre, or cela peut arriver a tout moment.


ben ouais  après 4 mois de bons et loyaux services, j'en ai un p'tit qui est apparu... en plein milieu....  :hein:  :rateau: 
vais m'lancer dans l'massage


----------



## Marcant (16 Juillet 2004)

Je pense qu'il faut utiliser du Monoï, ça marchera du tonnerre !!


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il faut utiliser du Monoï, ça marchera du tonnerre !!



Le miracle est surtout que je n'ai eu que peu de pixels morts qui apparaissent en 3 ans et que surtout ils se réveillent dès le massage (sans monoï !) effectué.


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Juillet 2004)

ma voisine de palier masse très bien....


----------



## Djer (17 Juillet 2004)

jviens d'acheter un ibook 12" 1ghz et j'espere qu'il y aura pas de pixel mort ca me ferai trop c****


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juillet 2004)

où le trouve t on pour le ressusciter?? lol!!! je comprends qu'a moitié!!!http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/mis.../misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=0&forumid=13#


----------



## Rastignac (18 Juillet 2004)

Bon, mon achat se précise, mais une question me taraude : j'ai vraiment l'habitude de voir ou de travailler avec des portables PC (j'ai déjà effectué plusieurs stages dans des banques ou cabinet d'audit). L'essentiel de ces portables étaient des DELL, quelques Toshiba cependant.
 Et bien JAMAIS je n'ai vu de pixel mort ! La première fois que j'ai été confronté à cette problématique, c'est en arrivant sur votre forum et en lisant les avertissement notamment sur la politique d'Apple concernant le seuil des 5 pixels...

 Alors, comment se fait-il que le problèmes des pixels morts semble être inhérent aux machines d'Apple, alors que la firme de Cupertino est réputée pour sa qualité de fabrication, de finition et surtout de VERIFICATION ?


     R.


----------



## minime (18 Juillet 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> La première fois que j'ai été confronté à cette problématique, c'est en arrivant sur votre forum



Heu&#8230; faut pas exagérer, tout le monde redoute les pixels morts, et le sujet est abordé sur hardware.fr, presence-pc, clubic.com, etc.

Combien de pixels morts avez-vous ? 

Pixels morts et garantie... 

Comment on voit les pixels morts ? 

[ecran LCD] Les pixels morts, une fatalité? 

[Ecran] Avez vous des pixels HS ? 

pixels morts..... 

Pixels deffectueux sur mon LCD 17"!


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Heu? faut pas exagérer, tout le monde redoute les pixels morts, et le sujet est abordé sur hardware.fr, presence-pc, clubic.com, etc.


  :love: très fort sur les liens petit moi  (comme d'hab ?)

comme de plus les dalles ne sont pas fabriquées par apple mais par des constructeurs qui possèdent des salles blanches spécifiques, et ces dits constructeurs ne fournissent pas uniquement apple


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2004)

Les pixels morts, ça peut toucher n'importe quel écran, on en parle aussi dans le domaine des PDA, Moi-même, après 4 PDA couleur différents, je n'en ai jamais vu. Mon iBook n'en a aucun (de pixel mort) non plus  et je touche du bois pour que cela reste ainsi... :love:


----------



## akufen (21 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour ma part  j'en ai un  de couleur verte, en plein milieu de l'écran ce qui n'est pas terrible sur les fonds noirs(sombres en général), j'ai commencé à le masser mais ne voyant que très peu de progrès je me suis arrêté!
Le plus fou c'est qu'il disparait quand j'ai 4 ou 5 h d'utilisation , enfin  qd il chauffe.
Est ce normal, est ce que ça vaut le coup, que le remasse, êtc, etc...

C'est tellement bien quand il n'ya rien!!!    

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

De mon coté, j'avais un super écran sans pixel mort ... mais avec les fameuses tâches blanches sur l'écran. Bon je l'ai fait changer l'écran. Et maintenant j'ai un pixel mort...   

Mais bon je préfère UN pixel mort à quatre tâches blanches qui grossissaient à vue d'oeil...


----------



## Mulder (21 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Les pixels morts, ça peut toucher n'importe quel écran, on en parle aussi dans le domaine des PDA, Moi-même, après 4 PDA couleur différents, je n'en ai jamais vu.


J'ai changé deux fois un Tungsten à cause de ça. :mouais:


----------



## franky (25 Juillet 2004)

Le pixel mort est le risque a prendre lors de l'achat d'un power-book...de toute évidence, tous les portables( pc ou mac) en sont victimes!
Alors pas de panique, la majorité des dalles ne souffrent d'aucun pixel mort, il ne faut pas etre parano, ensuite il faut se dire en cas de malchance que c'est le prix a payer pour une technologie relativement nouvelle...et libre aux froussards de s'équiper d'un écran CRT, vu les prix....


----------



## steinway (4 Septembre 2004)

bah moi pixel mort sur mon pb 10 min apres l installation de Mac OS 10...ai essaye ts les massages possibles et rien a faire... c est pas bien grave, depuis le temps, c est tt juste si je sais ou il se trouve...


----------



## gtoto (4 Septembre 2004)

j'en ai commandé un (powerbook) et je dois dire que ca m'enbeterai vraiment surtout vu le prix des machines... mais bon pour l'instant je croise les doigts vu que je l'ai pas encore recu...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2004)

Ben au bout de 1 an je viens de voir que j'ai un pixel qui reste noir, il est tout a gauche...massage n'y fait rien


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben au bout de 1 an je viens de voir que j'ai un pixel qui reste noir, il est tout a gauche...massage n'y fait rien



As-tu vraiment fait venir une masseuse professionnelle ?


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (8 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben au bout de 1 an je viens de voir que j'ai un pixel qui reste noir, il est tout a gauche...massage n'y fait rien



Perso, je masse en circulaire sur une zone de 2 à 3 cm avec le pouce côté écran.
1 à 2 minutes maximum.

Ceci dit, sur mes portables et ceux que j'ai acheté pour des connaissances, jamais eu de pixels morts. Seulement sur les machines de clients, le pb 3400 en arrivant ici à mon boulot, l'ibook palourde d'un copain etc.

Sur tous les pixels morts croisés, seul 1 à résisté au massage -> c'est quand même peu.
-> pas de panique ;-)


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Mais d'ou vien cette inactivité soudaine des pixels ??? Normalement, il devrait pas y avoir de raison à ce que un pixel se mette à déconner... :hein:

A moins que  ce soit à cause des RTT et des 35 heures !!!


----------



## vincmyl (8 Septembre 2004)

Ben oué c'est bizarre mais bon...chez moi ca se voit pas trop mais ca me fait un peu..ch...qd meme et le massage n'y fait rien.
Quand le pixel reste noir ca veut dire quoi??


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

ça doit vouloir dire que le pixel est plus que mort !!! il est hyper mort !!! y a plus de solution pour lui... :sick:


----------



## akufen (8 Septembre 2004)

salut, 

J'ai enfin pus réanimer le mien de façon définitive, depuis 3 semaines, je n'ai plus cet horrible petit point vert!!!!

A


----------



## Goulven (8 Septembre 2004)

akufen a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> J'ai enfin pus réanimer le mien de façon définitive, depuis 3 semaines, je n'ai plus cet horrible petit point vert!!!!
> 
> A



J'ai un point vert... tu l'as massé comment? Pendant combien de temps?


----------



## vincmyl (9 Septembre 2004)

Donc un pixel noir, ca veut dire qu'il est foutu :mouais:


----------



## House M.D. (13 Septembre 2004)

Un pixel noir ne signifie pas forcément foutu, mais je pense qu'il sera plus difficile à ranimer que les pixels colorés. En effet, noir (ou blanc d'ailleurs) signifie que c'est l'ensemble des 3 sous-pixels qui sont morts.

Pour les masseurs actuels et ceux qui n'ont pas encore osés, persévérez, il faut souvent plusieurs mois de massages réguliers pour qu'un pixel revienne à la vie


----------



## vincmyl (13 Septembre 2004)

Mince moi je masse tous les jours mais bon....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Un pixel noir ne signifie pas forcément foutu, mais je pense qu'il sera plus difficile à ranimer que les pixels colorés. En effet, noir (ou blanc d'ailleurs) signifie que c'est l'ensemble des 3 sous-pixels qui sont morts.
> 
> Pour les masseurs actuels et ceux qui n'ont pas encore osés, persévérez, il faut souvent plusieurs mois de massages réguliers pour qu'un pixel revienne à la vie



euh quand mon épouse me demande de la masser je suis un peu récalcitrant. si elle sait que je masse mon écran pendant des mois elle va demander le divorce     

Ceci dit. Acheter un produit high-tech et devoir le masser est incongru et risible pour une industrie de pointe


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

Salut je suis un gros noob sur mac mais bon!
J'ai trouver sur le net une vidéo qui permet sois disant d'enlever les pixel mort il suffit juste de la lire en boucle en grand écran et sa sera régler ?!? Mais bon personnellement je n'ai pas de pixel mort sur mon écran est ce que quelqu'un pourrais las tester et dire si elle est efficace ou non ?



Le Pixel Remover


  Ps: Pour lire la vidéo je vous conseil vlc. Et pour decompresser le rar bienevidament Stuffit.


A b1tot


----------



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

mak_93 a dit:
			
		

> Salut je suis un gros noob sur mac mais bon!
> J'ai trouver sur le net une vidéo qui permet sois disant d'enlever les pixel mort il suffit juste de la lire en boucle en grand écran et sa sera régler ?!? Mais bon personnellement je n'ai pas de pixel mort sur mon écran est ce que quelqu'un pourrais las tester et dire si elle est efficace ou non ?
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai télécharger la vidéo, je doute qu'elle fonctionne mais je vais tester quand même (ça peut pas empirer les chose   ) ... Bien que le site d'ou elle provient ne m'inspire pas vraiment confiance :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

lol elle est heberger sur mon site perso :rateau:
sa ma casser ta petite remarque la


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

C'est quoi cette histoire de dire les mêmes choses dans deux sujets????? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

lol :rose:


----------



## apenspel (16 Octobre 2005)

M&#234;me si je n'ai actuellement plus de probl&#232;me, merci de me rappeller cette technique qui fonctionnait d&#233;j&#224; avec mon agenda &#233;lectronique &#224; cristaux liquides.


----------



## NéophyteMac (2 Novembre 2005)

:hein::hein::hein::hein:

Aprés maintes galeres, je viens d'avoir mon nouveau powerbook...

Et il lui manque des pixels...

J'en ai un gros rouge au milieu, et c'est trés moche sur ce bel écran.

Vous parlez de massage, est-ce que ça marche bien?

J'ai lu sur d'autre forums que le logiciel pour réparer les pixels morts etait dangereux pour ceux qui étaient encore vivants...

Sur un forum, ils ont d'ailleurs développé ce système, mais pouvant fonctionner sur un seul pixel à la fois, donc: moins de risque. Le probleme: c'est un logiciel en .exe....


----------



## iDiot (2 Novembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> :hein::hein::hein::hein:
> 
> Aprés maintes galeres, je viens d'avoir mon nouveau powerbook...
> 
> ...


 
Cette technique n'a pas fonctionné sur le mien, et maintenant, l'endroit de l'écran ou j'ai massé est visible lorsque celui-ci est éteint... rien de bien génant... mais bon... :rateau: 

Quant aux vidéos... j'y crois plus...


----------



## supatofa (4 Novembre 2005)

est ce que ce "truc" à marcher pour quelqu'un ?


----------



## leloustic (17 Décembre 2005)

Juste un petit post pour vous dire que j'ai reçu mon imac G5 RevB acheté d'occasion chez Mediacash avec deux pixels mort, tous les deux noirs. J'ai massé cinq minutes par jour avec un chiffon la zone qui posait problème, et trois jours plus tard à l'allumage, miracle! Les pixels morts avaient disparu. Voilà, je ne sais pas si ça marche à tous les coups, mais dans mon cas, la technique a été très efficace.

Je précise qu'avant d'être définitivement réparés, le noir avait eu tendance à s'estomper. La disparition semble donc avoir été progressive.


----------



## NéophyteMac (18 Décembre 2005)

Moi aussi ça y'est, mon pixel n'était pas totalement mort, mais seulement opposé à l'affichage du noir, bleu et vert... aprés l'avoir massé tout doucement, en fait, j'avais décidé d'arretter le massage, mais en nettoyant mon écran sur "la zone de massage" qui était sale, avec de l'ajax vitres et un chiffon doux, SURPRISE, mon pixel a disparu


----------



## iDiot (18 Décembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> avec de l'ajax vitres




Ajax vitres Pas bien


----------



## NéophyteMac (19 Décembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ajax vitres Pas bien



Quand tu a un powerbook avec un pixel mort, l'ajax semble bien peu important en comparaison...


----------



## iDiot (19 Décembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu a un powerbook avec un pixel mort, l'ajax semble bien peu important en comparaison...



J'ai un PB avec un pixel mort... c'est pas pour ça que je vais niqué tout l'écran avec de l'ajax. 

A court terme, tu auras l'impression que ton écran est niquel, mais à long terme, tu nique toute la dalle. 
Et pour couronner le tout, la garantie ne fonctionnera plus  

A toi de voir


----------



## NéophyteMac (19 Décembre 2005)

C'est si terrible que ca???


----------



## iDiot (19 Décembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est si terrible que ca???



Oui... je pense que toute la dalle vire dans le jaune à cause de l'alcool qui se trouve dans le produit.


----------



## Casodex (21 Décembre 2005)

Pour le nettoyage j'ai *ça*.
Depuis plus de marque des touches sur l'ecran, plus de poussiere dessus plus de parasite... (honnetement ok je suis un peu maniaque sur la qualité de propreté de mon precieux...)
Ce n'est pas miraculeux, mais.... 
Je l'ai acheté lors de l'AE mais je suis sur qu'il existe des solutions gratuites.
Caso


----------



## bebes (26 Novembre 2006)

NéophyteMac a dit:


> Moi aussi ça y'est, mon pixel n'était pas totalement mort, mais seulement opposé à l'affichage du noir, bleu et vert... aprés l'avoir massé tout doucement, en fait, j'avais décidé d'arretter le massage, mais en nettoyant mon écran sur "la zone de massage" qui était sale, avec de l'ajax vitres et un chiffon doux, SURPRISE, mon pixel a disparu




ajax vitre sur une surface en plastic ( la dalle)   ben j'oserai pas moi lol

vitre = surface en verre relol


----------



## House M.D. (26 Novembre 2006)

C'est clair que l'ajax c'est pas tr&#232;s malin...

Enfin bon, tu verras ce que &#231;a donne, j'esp&#232;re pour toi que &#231;a n'a pas eu le temps d'impr&#233;gner l'&#233;cran...


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Janvier 2007)

Et pour remédier aux "tâches" blanches, quelqu'un a une idée? 

Mes recherches ne donnent rien, elles causent de "hallos" mais c'est pas ça.
Moi, c'est une zône de O,7 cm de diamètre plus lumineuse que tout le reste de l'écran, visible uniquement quand le fond d'écran est blanc ou toute autre couleur pastelle.

Pour toutes les autres couleurs ça se voit pas. 
Mais comme sur Macgé, c'est blanc justement, et que j'y passe des heures, ça devient pénib'.


----------



## iShin (2 Avril 2007)

J'ai prodigué un massage à mon écran LCD iiYama ProLite E435S qui avait un pixel ou plutôt un sous pixel rouge en plein milieu, et là, magie ou miracle je ne sais pas mais il a disparu ! 

 Merci beaucoup !


----------



## pickwick (3 Avril 2007)

sinon à Geneve il y a d'excellents salons de massage où même un pixel mort retrouverait son dynamisme ;-)


----------



## littlemac (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai également un sous-pixel mort (rouge) sur mon iMac.
J'aimerai utiliser la technique du massage qui a l'air de bien fonctionner mais malheureusement il s'agit d'un iMac Alu (donc avec la vitre)...
Y-a-t'il une autre technique que le massage pour réactiver un sous-pixel ?

LittelMac


----------



## iShin (2 Octobre 2007)

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que certains logiciels permettent de stimuler les pixels et sous pixels morts. Reste plus qu'à faire une recherche.


----------



## MagicLudovic (11 Octobre 2007)

littlemac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai également un sous-pixel mort (rouge) sur mon iMac.
> J'aimerai utiliser la technique du massage qui a l'air de bien fonctionner mais malheureusement il s'agit d'un iMac Alu (donc avec la vitre)...
> ...



J'ai le même problème que toi ! C'est vraiment dommage ... 

Le pixel est rouge ... Ce qui est rageant, c'est que je n'avais encore JAMAIS croisé de pixel mort , pourtant je cotois des ordinateurs toute la journée ... J'ai vraiment pas eu de bol ! Snif ...

Si tu trouve une solution, contacte moi  

Ludo.


----------



## plogoff (11 Octobre 2007)

J'ai trouvé ça comme logiciel, mais j'ai vraiment un doute quant à son utilité....

http://www.pimley.net/projects/downloads/Reanimator.dmg


ça peut faire joli à la limite


----------



## MagicLudovic (12 Octobre 2007)

plogoff a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça comme logiciel, mais j'ai vraiment un doute quant à son utilité....
> 
> http://www.pimley.net/projects/downloads/Reanimator.dmg
> 
> ...




Oui, j'avais deja essayé ça ... C'etait pas le même programme, mais ça faisait exactement la même chose ...

Mais l'efficacité n'est pas son fort ! A part causer une crise d'epilepsie en regardant l'écran ... ça a pas l'air de faire autre chose ... A si ... pendant un moment tu voie plus le pixel mort tellement ça te fait mal aux yeux ! LOL ( humour )

Sinon, pour ceux qui voudrait detecter les pixel mort il y a Pixelcheck : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10793
Ca répare rien, mais ça "montre" les pixel morts ... 

Dans mon cas, c'est juste le "canal" vert et blanc de mon pixel qui ne fonctionne pas ...

Ce logiciel est pratique lors d'achat d'occasion d'ecran ... 

Ludo.


----------



## macabee (15 Avril 2008)

Rastignac a dit:


> Bon, mon achat se précise, mais une question me taraude : j'ai vraiment l'habitude de voir ou de travailler avec des portables PC (j'ai déjà effectué plusieurs stages dans des banques ou cabinet d'audit). L'essentiel de ces portables étaient des DELL, quelques Toshiba cependant.
> Et bien JAMAIS je n'ai vu de pixel mort ! La première fois que j'ai été confronté à cette problématique, c'est en arrivant sur votre forum et en lisant les avertissement notamment sur la politique d'Apple concernant le seuil des 5 pixels...
> 
> Alors, comment se fait-il que le problèmes des pixels morts semble être inhérent aux machines d'Apple, alors que la firme de Cupertino est réputée pour sa qualité de fabrication, de finition et surtout de VERIFICATION ?
> ...


Lorsque j' ai acheté mon iMac G4 chez Darty  à 30 km de chez moi , il y a quelques années déjà , j' ai oublié de le faire allumer devant moi ( c' était Noël et j' étais à la bourre ) ... résultat : DEUX pixels morts au déballage  ! Au téléphone ils m'ont dit de contacter Apple ! A quoi j' ai rétorqué que j' arrivais dans une demi-heure et qu'ils avaient le plus grand intérêt à me l' échanger illico pour un qui marche sinon l' émeute du 24 décembre allait rester dans les annales : ça l'a fait et je tape toujours sur ce vieux imac , sans être obnubilé par des points fixes ! Moralité : ne jamais acheter un chien dans un sac ou un ordi par correspondance .


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (15 Avril 2008)

Perso j'avais acheté un iBook, et on l'a déballé fait tournée sous mes yeux. C'est seulement 2 jours après que je me rends compte qu'il y avait un pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran :hein: mais trop tard je pouvais plus le ramener.


----------



## drugriam (13 Mai 2009)

macabee a dit:


> Moralité : ne jamais acheter un chien dans un sac ou un ordi par correspondance .




Je pense exactement l'inverse. Si vous achetez un écran(ou n'importe quoi) par correspondance vous avez un délai de rétractation de 7 jours donc si pixel mort au démarrage retour a l'expéditeur et le vendeur et dans l'obligation de reprendre l'objet. 

Alors que si vous allez chez le marchand vous pourrez pas forcement tester l'ecran et que vous n'avez aucun delais de retractation. 

Donc moi tous mes ecrans ces par correspondance que je les achetes


----------



## macadabra (4 Mai 2013)

vous pensez pas que c'est une combine des fabricants pour nous initier à "caresser" notre écran...
par ce que franchement si ça le répare, c'est qu'il y a un gros pb tout de même...


----------



## macabee (12 Juillet 2013)

pour arriver à l'orgasme ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------




powerbook867 a dit:


> Ah ! mais c'est donc un miracle ça !....



des doigts de fée !


----------

